# How long do medium live crickets live ( at room temperature )?



## ianinoz (Aug 5, 2011)

I've given them some bits of carrot to munch on.

Good idea to give them some lettuce to crew on too ?


----------



## Sarah (Aug 5, 2011)

no lettuce it has no nutritional value, i give mine spinach, cucumber, carrot, and orange slices. If you keep them warm and the box they are in clean they will last a lot longer. I find they do require daily maintenance.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Aug 5, 2011)

I buy bulk medium crickets and re house them in a large tub, I give them womberoo insect booster for food and water crystals for moisture and they last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 5, 2011)

I keep mine heated , carrot or orange , and some gut load or the dust from the bottom of rodent feed bags , keep them clean and dry too, and they tend to last a few weeks .

But it really depends on who you buy them off , I use personal pet services and they are fantastic , rarely lose any crickets over the few weeks , other suppliers it does not matter how they are kept you will lose most of them in a few days.


----------



## jrebelo (Aug 5, 2011)

If you own a dog or cat, kibble makes a fine general purpose cricket food, too. I give our crickets cat food, "cricket gut load" (some kind of dry flakey mix probably consisting of a bran base) and some potatoes and carrots. They do well, but like Sarah, I think (almost) daily maintenance is required for a clean and well run cricket colony. Letting it go a few days without any touchups can really get smelly. Old vegetables and messy bedding, etc. I find if I do it more, it's a lot more pleasant to do.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 5, 2011)

What do you call room temperature?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 5, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> What do you call room temperature?



I' be guessing that would be the temperature of the room, whatever it is it is room temperature.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 5, 2011)

I give my crix heaps of space lots of cartons helps keep them alive, fish food flakes, dog/cat food crushed, orange, baby spinach, oats, carrot. This Winter I have a 7watt heatmat under mine keeps them eating and full of nutrients when the gecko eats it.


----------

